# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  LED controller

## AndreasGR89

Γεια σας παιδιά ,

Θέλω να φτιάξω έναν σταυρό φαρμακείου για έναν φίλο. Έχει ήδη κάποιον παλιό με neon και εγώ απλά θα του βάλω μέσα κάποια led . Τα led θα είναι αρκετά , είναι γύρω στα 700 οπότε μιλάμε για περίπου 14 A .Θα είναι χωρισμένα σε 3 χρώματα ( Κοκ. μπλε . πρασ. ) . Ψάχνω για έναν controller ( ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που να κάνει) με τον οποίο θα μπορώ να να τα κάνω να αναβοσβήνουν  με την σειρά και με διάφορα τέτοια κόλπα . Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Παρε ενα controler RGB λεντοταινειας.
Χωρισε τα σε τρεις ομάδες 
και κάνε τα εφε του controller

----------


## AndreasGR89

ευχαριστώ , εχεις να πpοτινεις kαποιον ;

----------

